# Ducting above microwave vent not aligned



## JollyRoger (Dec 9, 2010)

Hi All,

I'm having a hard time connecting the blower from my microwave to the ducting already in place. If you look at the picture, there is a slight offset between the hood adapter and the duct pipe coming out of the roof. There is also not enough space for one of those adjustable elbows. I dont want to use the flexible stuff, because I worry about meeting code. Any advice?


----------



## user_12345a (Nov 23, 2014)

no picture. think you have to get the post count up first.


----------



## JollyRoger (Dec 9, 2010)

user_12345a said:


> no picture. think you have to get the post count up first.


Picture is up now


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

Buy a centered straight boot, will probably line up then.


http://www.southwarkmetal.com/product/straight-stack-boot/


----------



## JollyRoger (Dec 9, 2010)

beenthere said:


> Buy a centered straight boot, will probably line up then.
> 
> The offset is actually sideways. I.e. the duct dropping from the roof is to the left of the center of the microwave receiver. The problem is utlimately that the ducting wasnt installed on the centerline. Not sure if your suggestion will work.


----------

